# Quantity / Amount



## DOBLEU

I am confused about the difference between _quantity _and _amount. _I would translate _quantity _as _cantidad _but, what about _amount? _I need a different translation into Spanish for both.. Thank you!


----------



## k-in-sc

What's the context?


----------



## DOBLEU

It is a text about basic and derived quantities. The text talks about the translation into Spanish of "quantity" different from "amount". I thought of translating "quantity" as "cantidad" and "amount" as "medida", but I'm not really sure.


----------



## k-in-sc

Quantity and amount of what ...?


----------



## DOBLEU

I copy the whole sentence:
_"The terms quantity and dimension have different meanings here to the usual general language interpretations "amount" and "length/breadth/depth", which also occur in technical texts."_
I have to translate the two terms into Spanish as synonyms not as the same word.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, quantity and dimension!
I thought you said quantity and amount ...
Still don't know what this is for.


----------



## frida-nc

Hi dobleu,
I think I do understand what you are needing here.  Since your sentence says that "Quantity" is defined as "Amount," they are synonyms.  There *is* no difference for the purpose of your translation.  Both words are *contrasted* with "Dimension."
You say you will be translating "quantity" as "cantidad." Right?
So what you need is a synonym of "cantidad."
The WR Spanish-Spanish dictionary gives you a handy list of synonyms.
You can choose the best one for your purposes.
I hope that helps.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, that's what I was going to suggest: cantidad = "'cierto número de unidades,'' etc.


----------



## frida-nc

That's true, k-in-sc, but the problem is that you can have a quantity or amount of something uncountable as well as something countable.  (Such as milk.)  So let's wait to see what DOBLEU thinks.  Please let us know, DOBLEU.


----------



## k-in-sc

You're right, I guess I was ass-u-me-ing because "basic and derived quantities" sounds mathematical ...


----------



## DOBLEU

The thing is that these words, in this context, are not referring to anything in particular. It is a text about technical translation, that is why I have to find two different words for "quantity" and "amount". The problem is that in English we have these two similar words, but in Spanish we have only "cantidad" as a general term because words such as "cifra, suma, monto, etc" may not be appropriate for this technical context. I'm not sure if I'm being clear, please let me know. Thank you very much for your comments anyway!


----------



## k-in-sc

If no single word adequately expresses what you need to say, then you need to take a different route - that seems clear to me.


----------

